# Ephedrine based weight loss products



## wongy74 (May 4, 2005)

Ok, I know this is bad, but I am so happy that the ban on ephedrine is overruled for now. I know it's not good for me, and I don't use it much, but I have to admit that I rely on it during crunch times when I can't sleep too much. I also like it when I've been pigging out and gained a couple pounds- I exercise and take one pill a day and the weight is gone in a matter of days. I know it's generally unhealthy to use it in the long term and want to make it clear that I used it very infrequently.

I also want to add that I think ephedrine can be a good thing if you know how to use it wisely. Honestly, those who died from heart attacks using ephedrine were taking too much- they were ODing on the stuff, abusing it. And I'm sure there can be negative effects if used regularly over a long period of time- but the instructions say you're supposed to stop periodically. The FDA can't prove that ephedrine is dangerous, that's why their ruling was overruled and probably won't be reinstated. There are many things that are dangerous if abused, but that doesn't make them dangerous in and of themselves.

I used ephedrine regularly for about 2-3 years from like 2000 to 2002. I used it regularly because I was a bit chubby and wanted to lost some extra pounds, which I lost quite fast with diet, exercise, and a boost from the ephedrine. I had no problems except one time where I took too much (and I do acknowledge that it was my own stupid fault)- my heart was beating out of my chest and I vomited. I firmly believe that, if taken properly, ephedrine can be safe and effective.

I think the biggest problem with ephedrine manufacturers is that on their labels, they advise people to take too much right off the bat- the FDA should focus on that. Rule of thumb if you're going to try to take ephedrine- take one pill and see how it affects you. It should kick your butt and make you feel like you have a big caffeine buzz. You should only up the dose if you don't feel anything. And IMHO, you should only use it for a month, tops and then take a break for a month.

With all that said, I found the brand I used to use available online. If you are interested, google "Thin and Slim Naturally." And if you're going to abuse it, don't even try to use it.


----------



## envymi (May 4, 2005)

A good tip for any supplement, especially cleansers or weight loss or fat burners...3 weeks on, 1 week off. Most places will recommend if you're taking something that has a serious impact on your body, you should only take it for a few weeks. Then you should rest from it before you start taking it again. I personally don't like ephedra based products or anything else that makes me get the jitters. I did find something that works to burn fat without the spun-out feeling, it's called System-Six with Xenodrol. I've had good results with it helping to get the last bit of flab off my stomach and I never felt weird or tweaked out on it.


----------



## wongy74 (May 4, 2005)

Does the System-Six with Xenodrol give you extra energy? Nowadays, I only use ephedrine for energy boosts during finals... for the jittery feeling! LOL!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Oh they're letting it back on the market? hmmmm.... although I didn't like the side effects (racing heartbeat, lightheadedness) I did like the results... 50 lbs. in about 4 months. That was on Stacker 3 w/ Ephedra.


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

yeah. i like xenadrine with epedrine too. i was lucky to save a bottle. lol. i only take it on days i don't go to the gym. if i take when i do go to the gym, i feel like my heart is going and my blood is pumping like crazy. and i only take 1 pill a day when i do take it. if i take more, like 2 at a time, i'd be nuts. and if i take 2 through out the day, i'll never be able to sleep at night. do you know when the band was lifted and if companys are gonna come out with stuff?


----------



## envymi (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Does the System-Six with Xenodrol give you extra energy? Nowadays, I only use ephedrine for energy boosts during finals... for the jittery feeling! LOL! I think it does give me energy, but the same company has products that are specifically for energy boosts. I like their products alot. I've used several different supplements from them and I've had results that I wanted. You can either look for Irwin Naturals or the sister company Nature's Secret. I like them both.


----------



## girl_geek (May 4, 2005)

Holy cow, I would be scared to take anything that would make my heart race like that!



I don't even let myself have more 2 or 3 pops a week and I don't drink coffee!


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

yeah, some people can't handle stuff like that. i used to do drugs, and if i take too much of something, it makes me feel a little like the times when i was on those drugs (speed or x), and i would feel a little freaked out. partially because i don't like how i was when i was on drugs, and it makes me sick when i think about those times.


----------



## Pauline (May 4, 2005)

I am another person who is GLAD those drugs have been banned! They are very dangerous and addictive.My friend took a heart attack within 2 weeks of taking diet tablets.

I have learned there is no quick fix and weight that comes off fast goes on just as fast. Slow and steady is my moto


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 4, 2005)

So since it isn't banned any longer. Where can you find it? I've looked at Walgreens and CVS and everything is Ephedra-free.


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

i don't know when the ban was lifted, so i guess it depends on how long it takes to manufacture the products and stuff


----------



## wongy74 (May 4, 2005)

You may want to check online for the brands that you like. Many of them aren't manufacturing the pills again until they know that the FDA isn't going to be able to ban them again. The site I go to says that the pills are only available for a limited time.

I have never had the pills make me aggressive or anxious. If they did, I wouldn't take them either!

Originally Posted by *Liz* i don't know when the ban was lifted, so i guess it depends on how long it takes to manufacture the products and stuff


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Ok, I know this is bad, but I am so happy that the ban on ephedrine is overruled for now. I know it's not good for me, and I don't use it much, but I have to admit that I rely on it during crunch times when I can't sleep too much. I also like it when I've been pigging out and gained a couple pounds- I exercise and take one pill a day and the weight is gone in a matter of days. I know it's generally unhealthy to use it in the long term and want to make it clear that I used it very infrequently. 
I also want to add that I think ephedrine can be a good thing if you know how to use it wisely. Honestly, those who died from heart attacks using ephedrine were taking too much- they were ODing on the stuff, abusing it. And I'm sure there can be negative effects if used regularly over a long period of time- but the instructions say you're supposed to stop periodically. The FDA can't prove that ephedrine is dangerous, that's why their ruling was overruled and probably won't be reinstated. There are many things that are dangerous if abused, but that doesn't make them dangerous in and of themselves.

I used ephedrine regularly for about 2-3 years from like 2000 to 2002. I used it regularly because I was a bit chubby and wanted to lost some extra pounds, which I lost quite fast with diet, exercise, and a boost from the ephedrine. I had no problems except one time where I took too much (and I do acknowledge that it was my own stupid fault)- my heart was beating out of my chest and I vomited. I firmly believe that, if taken properly, ephedrine can be safe and effective.

I think the biggest problem with ephedrine manufacturers is that on their labels, they advise people to take too much right off the bat- the FDA should focus on that. Rule of thumb if you're going to try to take ephedrine- take one pill and see how it affects you. It should kick your butt and make you feel like you have a big caffeine buzz. You should only up the dose if you don't feel anything. And IMHO, you should only use it for a month, tops and then take a break for a month.

With all that said, I found the brand I used to use available online. If you are interested, google "Thin and Slim Naturally." And if you're going to abuse it, don't even try to use it.





Ephedrine is overruled??? (Where??) I can't find anything around with that still in it...Its always ephedrine free...What are you using? &amp; Where are you buying it?? I'd like to get some too, hey summer's coming - need a jump start!!! lol


----------



## wongy74 (May 4, 2005)

It's available at a few places if you google it, but the brand I use is Thin and Slim Naturally, available at

*edit* http://www.tsn2000.com/p-tsne.htm

Originally Posted by *K*O** Ephedrine is overruled??? (Where??) I can't find anything around with that still in it...Its always ephedrine free...What are you using? &amp; Where are you buying it?? I'd like to get some too, hey summer's coming - need a jump start!!! lol


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 5, 2005)

I was using a few diffrent products that had ephedrine in it and it never made my heart race or gittery, nothing at all, just hyper and lost the pounds big time, glad to see we can have the ephedrine back. Summer time and I need to get the belly flat. I am still using all the same products as before just minus the ephedrine and it sucks. I think my body is used to diet ype pills cause I can take about 3-4 a day (not at all one time) and it never phases me and I am semi-small to begin with. Thank you for posting this I will be going to the store tomorrow.


----------



## K*O* (May 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* It's available at a few places if you google it, but the brand I use is Thin and Slim Naturally, available at *edit* http://www.tsn2000.com/p-tsne.htm

Thanks for the Link Jess, I just ordered it.... :icon_love


----------



## wongy74 (May 9, 2005)

No problem, Karen! Remember--- just take one until you don't feel its effects anymore... should be awhile before that happens! Actually,I don't think I've ever taken two of the TSN at one time.

Originally Posted by *K*O** Thanks for the Link Jess, I just ordered it.... :icon_love


----------



## K*O* (May 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* No problem, Karen! Remember--- just take one until you don't feel its effects anymore... should be awhile before that happens! Actually,I don't think I've ever taken two of the TSN at one time. Nah, I wouldn't take more than one anyway...Even when I tried those Stacker3's I never got any side effects from it - it didn't make me jittery, nor my heart race, like some folks say it does to them...It made Janelle feel weird when she tried them...I can't see why tho, the way she drinks coffee - you wouldn't think it would phase her, but it did....
TSN just emailed me - they're processing my order and its going out this week!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Nah, I wouldn't take more than one anyway...Even when I tried those Stacker3's I never got any side effects from it - it didn't make me jittery, nor my heart race, like some folks say it does to them...It made Janelle feel weird when she tried them...I can't see why tho, the way she drinks coffee - you wouldn't think it would phase her, but it did....
TSN just emailed me - they're processing my order and its going out this week!





Good! I'll be trying some of that!


----------



## wongy74 (May 10, 2005)

TSN are a bit stronger in comparison to others that were on the market- I know that it was stronger than Xenadrine, Ripped Fuel, Hydroxycut... but IDK about Stacker 3.

I'm sure you already know what to do



,so this is more of just a general comment. I'm just making sure that anyone who reads this thread knows not to take two at once- esp of TSN. I can practically guarantee that anyone who takes two TSN at one time will be bugging out



, to say the least.

I just love all of you :icon_love and want to make sure you are all safe.





Originally Posted by *K*O** Nah, I wouldn't take more than one anyway...Even when I tried those Stacker3's I never got any side effects from it - it didn't make me jittery, nor my heart race, like some folks say it does to them...It made Janelle feel weird when she tried them...I can't see why tho, the way she drinks coffee - you wouldn't think it would phase her, but it did....
TSN just emailed me - they're processing my order and its going out this week!


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Good! I'll be trying some of that!




lucky that you share stuff with your mom! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lucky that you share stuff with your mom! lol Well, this time she's going to have to share with me!



lol
And good advice Jess about the amt. of pills. Now even if I get 'used' to something like that and it has absolutely no effect on me... I rarely take more than one. I get too nervous. Even though some of the bottle directions say take like 3 pills 3x a day - I won't ... I might take 1 in the am... and one in the afternoon at most. I never do what they say.



I guess that's why I don't see such good results as someone else might that takes a lot of pills.... but I'd rather know that I'm not harming myself or overdoing it.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Thanks for the Link Jess, I just ordered it.... :icon_love Karen, did you recieve your TSN yet? If so how's it coming? I just ordered some today.


----------



## K*O* (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* Karen, did you recieve your TSN yet? If so how's it coming? I just ordered some today. Nope not yet, they said they were processing it - so hopefully maybe by next week they should come....lol...you ordered them too? We'll have to all post our weight loss each week...and give ourselves the incentive !!!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Well, this time she's going to have to share with me!



lol
And good advice Jess about the amt. of pills. Now even if I get 'used' to something like that and it has absolutely no effect on me... I rarely take more than one. I get too nervous. Even though some of the bottle directions say take like 3 pills 3x a day - I won't ... I might take 1 in the am... and one in the afternoon at most. I never do what they say.



I guess that's why I don't see such good results as someone else might that takes a lot of pills.... but I'd rather know that I'm not harming myself or overdoing it.





How is that stuff with the tummy area? I wanted to try ephedra products but my husband gave me a lecture on how you can get a heart attack. Im sure if you just use not abuse them you will be fine,Ihave just ten pounds that i would love to shed but they are so hard to go.I am going to try the slim pills ,thanks for the info.


----------



## spazbaby (May 11, 2005)

My aunt died in November 2002 at age 52, after a double lung transplant which she needed because of a severe case of primary pulmonary hypertension, brought on 5 years after taking Redux (the re-marketed version of Fen Phen) for less than 30 days under a doctor's care. Last December, her daughter, my cousin, got married without her mother there. This December, she will graduate college without her mother there. I don't have kids yet, but I know for SURE that I don't want to miss out on the big events in their lives. I'll never take a diet supplement to lose weight.


----------



## Holly (May 12, 2005)

Jess,

I had not heard the ban was overruled. I haven't seen any ephedra based products in the stores yet . When did this happen?

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Ok, I know this is bad, but I am so happy that the ban on ephedrine is overruled for now. I know it's not good for me, and I don't use it much, but I have to admit that I rely on it during crunch times when I can't sleep too much. I also like it when I've been pigging out and gained a couple pounds- I exercise and take one pill a day and the weight is gone in a matter of days. I know it's generally unhealthy to use it in the long term and want to make it clear that I used it very infrequently. 
I also want to add that I think ephedrine can be a good thing if you know how to use it wisely. Honestly, those who died from heart attacks using ephedrine were taking too much- they were ODing on the stuff, abusing it. And I'm sure there can be negative effects if used regularly over a long period of time- but the instructions say you're supposed to stop periodically. The FDA can't prove that ephedrine is dangerous, that's why their ruling was overruled and probably won't be reinstated. There are many things that are dangerous if abused, but that doesn't make them dangerous in and of themselves.

I used ephedrine regularly for about 2-3 years from like 2000 to 2002. I used it regularly because I was a bit chubby and wanted to lost some extra pounds, which I lost quite fast with diet, exercise, and a boost from the ephedrine. I had no problems except one time where I took too much (and I do acknowledge that it was my own stupid fault)- my heart was beating out of my chest and I vomited. I firmly believe that, if taken properly, ephedrine can be safe and effective.

I think the biggest problem with ephedrine manufacturers is that on their labels, they advise people to take too much right off the bat- the FDA should focus on that. Rule of thumb if you're going to try to take ephedrine- take one pill and see how it affects you. It should kick your butt and make you feel like you have a big caffeine buzz. You should only up the dose if you don't feel anything. And IMHO, you should only use it for a month, tops and then take a break for a month.

With all that said, I found the brand I used to use available online. If you are interested, google "Thin and Slim Naturally." And if you're going to abuse it, don't even try to use it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* My aunt died in November 2002 at age 52, after a double lung transplant which she needed because of a severe case of primary pulmonary hypertension, brought on 5 years after taking Redux (the re-marketed version of Fen Phen) for less than 30 days under a doctor's care. Last December, her daughter, my cousin, got married without her mother there. This December, she will graduate college without her mother there. I don't have kids yet, but I know for SURE that I don't want to miss out on the big events in their lives. I'll never take a diet supplement to lose weight. Sorry to hear that spaz... it's scary to hear things like that about things dr.'s give out &amp; say is safe...


----------



## Sofia (May 12, 2005)

Was the overruling made public and if it was, I'm sure it was very hush hush? Besides the link you provided, is there anywhere else that you know of to get the products? I tried google, but haven't come across anything. I have a male friend that will be shocked by this news.


----------



## wongy74 (May 12, 2005)

The overruling was made public. It was on every major news website. I think maybe it just wasn't a huge deal to most, so it wasn't front page news.

If you google "ephedrine xenadrine," you will get a bunch of sites that sell ephedrine based products, but aren't necessarily the original name brands.

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Was the overruling made public and if it was, I'm sure it was very hush hush? Besides the link you provided, is there anywhere else that you know of to get the products? I tried google, but haven't come across anything. I have a male friend that will be shocked by this news.


----------



## wongy74 (May 12, 2005)

Check out this article:

http://www.cnn.com/2005/LAW/04/14/ep....ap/index.html

Originally Posted by *Holly* Jess,
I had not heard the ban was overruled. I haven't seen any ephedra based products in the stores yet . When did this happen?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Nope not yet, they said they were processing it - so hopefully maybe by next week they should come....lol...you ordered them too? We'll have to all post our weight loss each week...and give ourselves the incentive !!!

Definitely! I recently lost 10 lbs of my college freshman 15, but this took 6 months to do and I can't seem to lose any more. I still want to lose about 15 more... hope this works! Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 13, 2005)

First update... my "order has been shipped and will arrive within one week." YAY!


----------



## Sofia (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Jess.


----------



## K*O* (May 15, 2005)

Hi Jess, The TSN has arrived !! I took one yesterday around noon - no problem... no side effects with me - but then again, I'm not normal !!



As the weeks go by, I'll give you my progress report...lol Ya know, the older you get, the harder it is to take the weight off - However, I'd like to get down to my fighting weight of 100 lbs again. My jeans are a size 4, but I'd feel more comfortable in a size 2 ~ Thanks again Jess xx



Originally Posted by *wongy74* No problem, Karen! Remember--- just take one until you don't feel its effects anymore... should be awhile before that happens! Actually,I don't think I've ever taken two of the TSN at one time.


----------



## K*O* (May 15, 2005)

*You should be getting them any day....mines here !!!* Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* First update... my "order has been shipped and will arrive within one week." YAY!


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** *You should be getting them any day....mines here !!!* I got them a few days ago! I've been taking them for 3 days (only one pill in the morning until I get used to it) and I lost two pounds! I'm impressed! Hopefully this continues.
P.S. If anyone is still looking to buy Ephedrine products w/out ordering them on the internet, I saw them at my local Gold's gym. This might be an option for you!? Who knows...


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

*Yeah, they're good - I don't weigh myself...I just judge by the way the jeans fit!...lol*

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I got them a few days ago! I've been taking them for 3 days (only one pill in the morning until I get used to it) and I lost two pounds! I'm impressed! Hopefully this continues.
P.S. If anyone is still looking to buy Ephedrine products w/out ordering them on the internet, I saw them at my local Gold's gym. This might be an option for you!? Who knows...


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

how are you liking the pills so far karen?


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

Oh, I'm luvin' em....doing good...it really suppresses the appetite, and doesn't make me jittery (Never had any problems with ephedra based pills)- I only take one in the afternoon before lunch, and I'm fine...don't crave anything - I do drink a lot of water (always did) which helps too... The only thing I do find with the pills, is that about an hour or two after, my mouth is dry - sorta like you have a wad of cotton in it...but that's not a bad side effect....if you wanna call it that..

Originally Posted by *Liz* how are you liking the pills so far karen?


----------



## wongy74 (May 19, 2005)

That's great, Karen and ooonitsreekoo!




My ephedrine has been keeping me awake at work!





Originally Posted by *K*O** Oh, I'm luvin' em....doing good...it really suppresses the appetite, and doesn't make me jittery (Never had any problems with ephedra based pills)- I only take one in the afternoon before lunch, and I'm fine...don't crave anything - I do drink a lot of water (always did) which helps too... The only thing I do find with the pills, is that about an hour or two after, my mouth is dry - sorta like you have a wad of cotton in it...but that's not a bad side effect....if you wanna call it that..


----------



## bonbon412 (May 19, 2005)

I'm glad these are working for you guys! I took xenadrine about 5 years ago for weight loss/energy. I definately felt so much or energetic...they made me jittery. Of course I always took the maximum dose (worked up to it) but still, I was never big (maybe 140, just trying to drop a bit of fat) so I don't think I ever should have taken the max. amount.

Well I never had a bad experience, but it did end up causing me to have really shallow breathing. Like I'd try to take a deep breath and it would just not go down into my lungs if that makes sense. I tried all sorts of inhalers/allergy meds since that's what my doctor thought was causing the problems, but when I stopped taking the xenadrine, it went away.

So I don't think I'd ever take them again, but they definately worked. Sometimes when I get lazy and put on 5-10 lbs I know that it would get it off within a week or 2, but I'm too scared to try it again


----------



## bonbon412 (May 19, 2005)

I'm glad these are working for you guys! I took xenadrine about 5 years ago for weight loss/energy. I definately felt so much or energetic...they made me jittery. Of course I always took the maximum dose (worked up to it) but still, I was never big (maybe 140, just trying to drop a bit of fat) so I don't think I ever should have taken the max. amount.

Well I never had a bad experience, but it did end up causing me to have really shallow breathing. Like I'd try to take a deep breath and it would just not go down into my lungs if that makes sense. I tried all sorts of inhalers/allergy meds since that's what my doctor thought was causing the problems, but when I stopped taking the xenadrine, it went away.

So I don't think I'd ever take them again, but they definately worked. Sometimes when I get lazy and put on 5-10 lbs I know that it would get it off within a week or 2 with xenadrine, but I'm too scared to try it again


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* I'm glad these are working for you guys! I took xenadrine about 5 years ago for weight loss/energy. I definately felt so much or energetic...they made me jittery. Of course I always took the maximum dose (worked up to it) but still, I was never big (maybe 140, just trying to drop a bit of fat) so I don't think I ever should have taken the max. amount.Well I never had a bad experience, but it did end up causing me to have really shallow breathing. Like I'd try to take a deep breath and it would just not go down into my lungs if that makes sense. I tried all sorts of inhalers/allergy meds since that's what my doctor thought was causing the problems, but when I stopped taking the xenadrine, it went away.

So I don't think I'd ever take them again, but they definately worked. Sometimes when I get lazy and put on 5-10 lbs I know that it would get it off within a week or 2 with xenadrine, but I'm too scared to try it again





While this is only my first experience with ephedrine and I've only been taking it for about a week, I don't think you should be so worried about taking it again. It seems like the side effects you experienced were because you were taking the maximum dose (?). Like Karen, my mouth gets dry after a couple hours. I also get a little bit jittery, but not enough to effect my daily activities. I take one pill in the morning when I first wake up (8 am), and one in the afternoon (3 pm). I only have about 10 lbs to lose until I reach my normal weight of 100 lbs. (I'm very a petite 5' 3" girl) It's been five days and I've lost 3 of my 10 lb goal. Anyway, I don't really know where I'm going with this... but I think if you stick with the min. dose you should be OK.


----------



## bonbon412 (May 19, 2005)

Well I was able to find a diet/exercise plan that is effective for me so I don't really feel the need to lose weight anymore, but if I did, then I might try out the lower dose. I think I prefer doing it without pills though just because then I know I can keep it off and it's not just the pills. But I'm really glad everyone is seeing results AND being safe about it


----------



## Sofia (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Gypsy* I think the address has changed b/c I cant pull it up. Anyone know of any other sites I can order a bottle from



I just clicked on the link above and it worked, but I went and found another. http://www.thinandslimnaturally.com/...slim_info.html It seems to be cheaper on the site I just found.Hope that one works for you.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Does the System-Six with Xenodrol give you extra energy? Nowadays, I only use ephedrine for energy boosts during finals... for the jittery feeling! LOL! *Girl, i have tried so many damn GNC weight loss pills it's not even funny.** *

* Xenedrine (the first time it came out, and it's new Rx kind): gives me energy and after 6 month's it doesnt work no more. i usually don't take it for two weeks, and go back on it again so that my immune system doesnt build a tolerance towards it. however, as soon as decided to quit, i gained back all my weight.*

* *



*(by the way, during the time i was on Xenedrine, i lost 25 lbs, in a month, excercised 2 hours a day, even after i stopped taking it. however, i still gained back the weight despite my excercise. i was 16 at that time.)*

*HydroxyCut: (i have tried the most recent one, and the old formula as well): let me tell u this, maybe it's me, but Hydroxycut has extreme polar effects on different pple. me and my friend decided to take it. she lost 5lbs in 2 days without excercising, she had a bleeding nose, and she was hyper all day long. For me, i felt nothing, no nausea, i excercised constantly everyday, and didn't loose a single pound.** *

* Lean System 7:*

* I lost 30 pounds in 2 months by excercising 2 hours a day and taking it religiously. it even had a website with a forum dedicated to this weight loss pill! however, just like Xenedrine, i gained it all back (without changing my excercise habits) after i stopped taking it.*

* *

* Total Lean:*



*this helped me loose weight fast, but it fluctuated alot! everytime if i miss a dosage, i would not loose weight or i gain back 2 pounds. i excercised, ate a healthy meal, never touched junk food, and yet, as soon as i stopped taking it, but continue my healthy habits, i gained back all my weight.** *

* conclusion:*

* *

* for all those who want to try diet pills. try not to. i wouldn't reccomend it, because it messes with your metabolism so bad, that after your off it, your metabolism is dependent on diet pills, so you have to excercise EVEN MORE and EAT EVEN LESS to make up for the diet pill abscence. i think excerciseing more than 2 hours a day is too hard to fit in. *

* *


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 6, 2005)

*by the way, all these are not ephederine based, but made with plants that work the same way as ephederine.*

i had no side effects what so ever except for i had high energy to carry out a continuous 2 hour workout session.

my appetite was curbed and that's about it.

right now, i am trying to loose weight without diet pills, although it's the harder way out, i am so sick of popping pills. i have been on and off diet pills for nearly 3 years.

be careful everyone!


----------



## Liz (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks for reviewing all of those pills for us!

so do you think the pills helped with the weight loss or was it the working out 2 hours a day that did the most work?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* *by the way, all these are not ephederine based, but made with plants that work the same way as ephederine.*
*i had no side effects what so ever except for i had high energy to carry out a continuous 2 hour workout session.*

*my appetite was curbed and that's about it.*

*right now, i am trying to loose weight without diet pills, although it's the harder way out, i am so sick of popping pills. i have been on and off diet pills for nearly 3 years.*

*be careful everyone!*

Great review of those pills.I wanted to take supplements to lose weight but i lost 15 lbs just by watching what i eat and excercising.I dont deny myself anything but i dont over eat,when im full i stop,before i would just eat to eat.I had to teach myself that food is for nourishment not recreation,lol


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* thanks for reviewing all of those pills for us!
so do you think the pills helped with the weight loss or was it the working out 2 hours a day that did the most work?

hahah i think if i didn't go on the diet pills, the 2 hours of working out a day probably would of worked by itself!




but since i decided to take the diet pill, i worked out even harder, burned more calories within the 2 hours, so when i got off the pill, my metabolism slowed down, and the 2 hours didn't seem enough -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but this summer, I VOW TO LOOSE WEIGHT FOR GOOD!


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Great review of those pills.I wanted to take supplements to lose weight but i lost 15 lbs just by watching what i eat and excercising.I dont deny myself anything but i dont over eat,when im full i stop,before i would just eat to eat.I had to teach myself that food is for nourishment not recreation,lol congrats on loosing the 15lbs girl




did u focus more on strength training or cardio?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* *Girl, i have tried so many damn GNC weight loss pills it's not even funny.*
*Xenedrine (the first time it came out, and it's new Rx kind): gives me energy and after 6 month's it doesnt work no more. i usually don't take it for two weeks, and go back on it again so that my immune system doesnt build a tolerance towards it. however, as soon as decided to quit, i gained back all my weight.*

*(by the way, during the time i was on Xenedrine, i lost 25 lbs, in a month, excercised 2 hours a day, even after i stopped taking it. however, i still gained back the weight despite my excercise. i was 16 at that time.)*

*HydroxyCut: (i have tried the most recent one, and the old formula as well): let me tell u this, maybe it's me, but Hydroxycut has extreme polar effects on different pple. me and my friend decided to take it. she lost 5lbs in 2 days without excercising, she had a bleeding nose, and she was hyper all day long. For me, i felt nothing, no nausea, i excercised constantly everyday, and didn't loose a single pound.*

*Lean System 7:*

*I lost 30 pounds in 2 months by excercising 2 hours a day and taking it religiously. it even had a website with a forum dedicated to this weight loss pill! however, just like Xenedrine, i gained it all back (without changing my excercise habits) after i stopped taking it.*

*Total Lean:*

*this helped me loose weight fast, but it fluctuated alot! everytime if i miss a dosage, i would not loose weight or i gain back 2 pounds. i excercised, ate a healthy meal, never touched junk food, and yet, as soon as i stopped taking it, but continue my healthy habits, i gained back all my weight.*
*conclusion:*

*for all those who want to try diet pills. try not to. i wouldn't reccomend it, because it messes with your metabolism so bad, that after your off it, your metabolism is dependent on diet pills, so you have to excercise EVEN MORE and EAT EVEN LESS to make up for the diet pill abscence. i think excerciseing more than 2 hours a day is too hard to fit in. *
Awesome reviews! Very helpful!!!


----------



## divadee62 (Jun 14, 2005)

I definitely prefer the ephedra-based Hydroxycut over the non-ephedra formulas. I've never had a problem with ephedra, per se but I didn't abuse it like some users I've encountered.

I don't think ephedra is dangerous, it is the users who consider it a miracle pill/shortcut to weight loss. Those people, like my cousin, who would take 6-10 pills a day, no water, no food, no exercise, no calorie changes, and expect to lose weight in a heathful way!





I'd love to get my hands on the old hydroxycut!


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2005)

i'm lucky i still have half a bottle of regular xenadrine! i take one a day every so often. usually when i remember.


----------



## divadee62 (Jun 14, 2005)

Liz! You are very very lucky! If I knew then what I know now, I would have bought at least 2 cases of the stuff. The only non-ephedrine product that I've found to come close to offering the results of Hydroxycut is Lipo-Six. I am very interested in trying the Lean System 7, though. Heard very good things about it!


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah, that's why i don't take them so often. and one pill really lasts all day for me.


----------



## divadee62 (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* yeah, that's why i don't take them so often. and one pill really lasts all day for me. I totally understand. I only take about 2 of the Lipos a day. I'm going to finish this bottle and then maybe try the Lean System depending on the results I get from lipo!


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i'm lucky i still have half a bottle of regular xenadrine! i take one a day every so often. usually when i remember. yeah i still have some of my old weightloss pills as well..sometimes it's so sickening to take it tho



makes me sick to think of having to take pills everyday!
but now i rely on abusing my body w/ excercise


----------



## Liz (Jul 29, 2005)

BUMP!

How is TSN working for you guys??


----------



## K*O* (Aug 2, 2005)

It's working for me Liz !!! I really haven't weighed nor measured myself,(I don't make myself crazy with that crap - I just go by how my clothes fit me ~ and today, I wore a white little skort which was kinda snug on me, and to my surprise when I put it on this morning ~ It fit like a charm, with room to spare !!!






Originally Posted by *Liz* BUMP! 
How is TSN working for you guys??


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 8, 2005)

MY ORDER IS IN AND I M LOOKING FORWARD TO LOSING MY FAT *** I'VE ALWAYS BEEN THIN UNTIL I MOVED 5 YEARS AGO . I HATE BEING FAT. I HAVE ASTHMA AND THEY HELP ME BREATH BETTER AS WELL. THANKS!

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Ok, I know this is bad, but I am so happy that the ban on ephedrine is overruled for now. I know it's not good for me, and I don't use it much, but I have to admit that I rely on it during crunch times when I can't sleep too much. I also like it when I've been pigging out and gained a couple pounds- I exercise and take one pill a day and the weight is gone in a matter of days. I know it's generally unhealthy to use it in the long term and want to make it clear that I used it very infrequently. 
I also want to add that I think ephedrine can be a good thing if you know how to use it wisely. Honestly, those who died from heart attacks using ephedrine were taking too much- they were ODing on the stuff, abusing it. And I'm sure there can be negative effects if used regularly over a long period of time- but the instructions say you're supposed to stop periodically. The FDA can't prove that ephedrine is dangerous, that's why their ruling was overruled and probably won't be reinstated. There are many things that are dangerous if abused, but that doesn't make them dangerous in and of themselves.

I used ephedrine regularly for about 2-3 years from like 2000 to 2002. I used it regularly because I was a bit chubby and wanted to lost some extra pounds, which I lost quite fast with diet, exercise, and a boost from the ephedrine. I had no problems except one time where I took too much (and I do acknowledge that it was my own stupid fault)- my heart was beating out of my chest and I vomited. I firmly believe that, if taken properly, ephedrine can be safe and effective.

I think the biggest problem with ephedrine manufacturers is that on their labels, they advise people to take too much right off the bat- the FDA should focus on that. Rule of thumb if you're going to try to take ephedrine- take one pill and see how it affects you. It should kick your butt and make you feel like you have a big caffeine buzz. You should only up the dose if you don't feel anything. And IMHO, you should only use it for a month, tops and then take a break for a month.

With all that said, I found the brand I used to use available online. If you are interested, google "Thin and Slim Naturally." And if you're going to abuse it, don't even try to use it.


----------



## susanmatthews (Oct 5, 2005)

I found a site that sells alot of ephedra products, including the thin and slim. Here is the link... http://fatsniper.com/


----------



## Liz (Oct 5, 2005)

i want to try the new one that's out called "farenhite" or something like that.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 9, 2005)

I use to love the old Xenadrine. I lost quite a bit of weight from it with no ill effects at all. I have a job in a gym and have connections with people that can still get me stuff with the ephedrine in it. Its not Xenadrine but the ingredients are similar. I dunno if I can add this in here, but if anyone is interested let me know and I can let you know how much and ship it out to you no probos! (hope I don't get in trouble now)!! I can also give you my Ebay ID so you can check my feedback


----------



## princess220 (Oct 10, 2005)

When you guys tried the Ephedra Pills for weight loss, did anyone take a pill just an hour before workout. I am taking this Lipo stuff i got from GNC, i take it for energy and accelerated fat loss when workign out. I take it 30 minutes before my workout. I was wondering if i should try that with a supplement containing ephedrine , but i dont my heart to go crazy... i was wondering if any of you gus have tried that?


----------

